# Silky Fantail!!!



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Guys,


Who can share with us the picture of a silky fantail?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Picture of a Silky Fantail...*

This is not a picture of my silky fantail...but I wish it was. I raise fantails and would love to have a silky someday. I raise silky ringneck doves that I think are absolutely beautiful, so I could just imagine what a silky fantail would look like!
http://www.texaspigeonassociation.com/MemberPhotos/FantailSilkylg.jpg

Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Picture of Silky Ringneck...*

Luis,
Here's a picture my one of my silky ringneck doves...you can see the feathers are the same as the in the picture of the silky fantail pigeon.
This is Sir Oliver who is a Ash Silky. He is mated to Olivia, who is a Tangerine Pearled. Olivia is normal feathered. You *NEVER* mate a silky to a silky...you will end up with a bald bird with just quills  ...very sad. I don't know if this applies to the silky fantails, but I would assume so. Always mate a silky to a normal feathered bird...

Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I Saw Two Of Them Today ..*

I saw two Silky Fantails today at the Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show. They were awesome! Unfortunately, I did not bring my camera but sure wish I had done so. 

There are quite a few pictures of silky doves on the internet but only one tiny one of silky fantails that I could find .. truly amazing to see these birds in person.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Any idea of what other attributes are linked with the silky gene?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Any idea of what other attributes are linked with the silky gene?


No .. I don't really know a thing about them and didn't get a chance to ask the owner/breeder. 

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Here's a link with several silky fantail pictures, and even a silky feral.

http://www.apexcorp.com/~rmangile/Pigeons/BabyDoll.html

There are more websites too, just google "silky fantail pigeon".


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Do all silky fantails look like that? Without full wing and tail feathers?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The ones I saw at the show looked just like regular fantails except for the "wispy" feathers.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dawn,

That is a beautiful silky ring-neck dove.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kobukot (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you release your dove, if yes, does it fly back to the loft?


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

silky fantails, its not mine though


----------

